# Getting home from overseas



## torqx (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm leaving for Afghanistan in November. So if the unthinkable happens and it all goes tits up how would you get home and what is the time frame it would take?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

You can't. What you can do between now and then is do your best to make sure you loved ones will remain safe. When you deploy, rest assured you've done everything you can. While deployed, keep your mind on you mission and your men. The rest is in Gods hands.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

torqx said:


> I'm leaving for Afghanistan in November. So if the unthinkable happens and it all goes tits up how would you get home and what is the time frame it would take?


I would say that in a SHTF situation if you have a stash of gold and or silver coins ( 1 oz. .999 rounds not junk coins) and could get to a port, you could possibly catch passage on a ship or large boat headed back this way.

If you intend on keeping your issue weapon and your gear, then there is also the possibility that you could get passage as ships security.

There have been several books and stories written on that very subject and our own Gypsysue wrote an excellent one about getting back home from across "the pond".


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont think its realistic to hope getting back home.
Even assuming travel is still possible doing it as a deserter will be even harder.
Crossing many countries where you dotn speak the lanaguge..

nearly impossible but:

here is the non-fiction (!) story of a German POW escaping Siberian Gulag to make it back home to germany.
(the attached trailer can be enlarged)

http://www.answers.com/topic/as-far-as-my-feet-will-carry-me

Not something to plan on though.. your results may vary


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Read Survivors, A Novel Of The Coming Collapse by James Wesley, Rawles. One of the main characters in the book finds himself in the exact situation you describe. Rawles is not the best fiction author but the book's a good read and the man knows his stuff about survival and prepping. For you, asking that question, I'd say you should really read this book.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Far-Feet-Will-Carry-Extraordinary/dp/0786712074


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

It seems to me that if torx is shipping out as a member of the armed forces as opposed to a contractor, getting back to American soil would be pretty well assured with most SHTF situations. OK, OK, if somehow the entire US military command and control structure collapses or the world is reduced to glowing ruble, well, getting home might not be possible. But if things get really tough, I'd guess the the fed would contract our forces to US soil if for no other reason than to control the unwashed masses.

On the other hand if WWIII breaks out, redeployment to wherever to fight makes getting home moot (short of desertion).

Anyhow, torqx -- keep your head down and your chin up.

[Salute!]


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

If our military collapses, the shock factor alone will cause chaos everywhere. If you have a "worst case scenario" plan, you increase your odds with a strategy that plays into the mayhem(Mo). You may already know where the holes are and have an idea how long they will be open. 

As long as the military isn't collapsed, I dearly appreciate you keeping "Them" over there.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

If Uncle Sugar or the State Dept isn't able to get you out... and you can't pass for a native... I don't think getting home is likely. Sailing might be your best very long shot. But just getting to a coast would be a miracle, let alone provisioning a boat.

Better to have a sustainable local location picked out, organize a "tribe" beforehand, have multiple means/plans to get to and protect your area and defend all. If nothing else, the mental exercise will help you with networking skills and see your preps from a different angle. And it will remind you to be kind to sojourners in your home country.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> If Uncle Sugar or the State Dept isn't able to get you out... and you can't pass for a native... I don't think getting home is likely. Sailing might be your best very long shot. But just getting to a coast would be a miracle, let alone provisioning a boat.
> 
> Better to have a sustainable local location picked out, organize a "tribe" beforehand, have multiple means/plans to get to and protect your area and defend all. If nothing else, the mental exercise will help you with networking skills and see your preps from a different angle. And it will remind you to be kind to sojourners in your home country.


Fn, "*Uncle Sugar*"! I guess I just don't get out enough, but I never heard that term. I love it! If you don't mind (hope you don't have it copywrited ) I'll start using that term. It sure does nail it down, huh?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason said:


> Read Survivors, A Novel Of The Coming Collapse by James Wesley, Rawles. One of the main characters in the book finds himself in the exact situation you describe. Rawles is not the best fiction author but the book's a good read and the man knows his stuff about survival and prepping. For you, asking that question, I'd say you should really read this book.


Read the book if you have trouble sleeping....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Rawles... phooey.

Use your head, and NEVER give up. There's always something else to try. NEVER think in terms that you can't do it.

Here's a post I copied from the thread about my book "Back Across the Pond"



> wandered 0101: I travel internationally a lot so this is something of considerable concern to me. I like Gypsy Sue's story and it kind of matches my plans in the event things go wrong. I do carry evacuation insurance and if there's any time at all then someone like Global Rescue would probably get you out. Failing that option, I am almost always near the coast when I travel so I keep an eye on the location of marinas and that kind of thing. Frankly, my plan is to acquire a sailing vessel by fair means or foul and sail back to the US. Most of the places I visit would definitely not be good places to stay for any length of time if there was any kind of cataclysmic event.
> 
> I do take a few things with me but carry on is fairly limited these days, you may have to be creative. Amazing what you can do with four batteries in a sock if necessary. I do have a multi-tool and a few other things in my checked baggage.


and another one:



> travelinsam: This has always troubled me when traveling for my work. I used to teach training courses in several overseas areas (Middle East, Eurorpe, Asia) and knew that if anything ever happened, I'd pretty much be on my own.
> 
> When traveling to China, I was amazed that my company actually went as far as to issue us a "self sufficiency survival backpack" that we could actually live out of for up to 2 weeks if need be...it even included a small 2 man tent for shelter.
> 
> ...


Here's the thread they're from: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/back-across-pond-gypsysue-fiction-8620/

Good luck, and stay safe!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Rawles... phooey.
> 
> Use your head, and NEVER give up. There's always something else to try. NEVER think in terms that you can't do it.
> 
> ...


Excellent Sue, I couldn't agree more.

If someone is a true prepper/survivalist why in the world would they just throw their hands in the air while screaming "I'm screwed".

If the Military can't provide a way to get you home, then you will be left with only two choices.

1. Make the best of the rest of your life where you are.

2. Do everything in your power to get your feet planted back on American soil.

Think about what I said in an earlier post about having gold, silver, or even other valuable barter items.

As Gypsysue said "NEVER give up", and as I usually say "keep on keeping on".

I am sure that I am not alone when when I say that my wish for you is a safe return to your loved ones.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> Read Survivors, A Novel Of The Coming Collapse by James Wesley, Rawles. One of the main characters in the book finds himself in the exact situation you describe. Rawles is not the best fiction author but the book's a good read and the man knows his stuff about survival and prepping. For you, asking that question, I'd say you should really read this book.


Rawles' books are actually very useful. I use one of his books one a daily basis. One of my tables was a bit wobbly, and "Survivors" was the perfect size to balance it out.

His books may have other uses, as well; lining rabbit cages, tinder... I'm sure there are other uses. Be creative!


----------



## torqx (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think I have ever given up anything in my life. Thanks for all the great posts. This is one I play in my head a lot while sleep eludes me. Just wanted some other thoughts on it. Thanks


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

When I was growing up there was a Russian couple who owned and operated the local general store. They had been sent to Siberia during WW2. They walked out. It can be done. Sarah Palin said she could see Russia from her kitchen window.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

You would probably be better walking east out to siberia and cut across. I bet europe would be a madhouse and too many people who all speak a different brand of dirka dirka. Yep, I would definitely pick a lonely siberian forest over a cramped trip through pakistan and the rest of the muslim stans!!


----------

